# 360 Online



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Ok I got an XBOX 360 Elite yesterday (tis amazing) and obviously I want to be able to take it online. However I obviously want to take it online! (got a free month XBOX gold) However I am too skint to stump up for the wireless adapter thingy!

In my living room the fireplace comes out about 1.5 -2ft from the wall in the middle off the room. On the right side of this I have my PC and a phone socket with a wireless router plugged in to both. On the left side off this I have my TV and XBOX and another phone socket.

Can I plug in a wired modem to my left phone socket and run the ethernet cable to the XBOX?


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Oh, and if I did this would I be able to use the xbox as a media centre thing ma bob (proper technical)


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Assuming the two phone sockets are connected, then absolutely nothing stopping you plugging the ADSL modem into whichever one is more useful.
As for running the 360 as a MC, you'll need to run that ethernet cable to the PC, in order to stream music/video files stored on it.

If you log-in/register with xbox.com, there's a host of info and their own community to browse.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Could you not run it up and ove rthe fire place and try and hide it that way?


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

trust me, the cable could be 0.5mm thick and the mrs would still notice it 


Thanks anyway


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Cable mate. 

Needs must.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Wireless thing can be had now between £35 and £40 try shopto.net


----------



## oakesy (Feb 9, 2006)

Put your router on the left hand side and connect the XBOX using the ethernet cable. Then buy a wireless dongle for your PC for about £10...job done.
Not sure about the media hub side of things!!


----------

